# So disappointed in LFS



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Yesterday i was at my LFS and i saw a beautiful miniatus grouper. About 4 inches big. I walked up to the fishstore owner telling him i wanted that fish. Now here comes the best part. He sighs and says "no i really dont want to take that one out, going to take me a while with all those rocks". There was nobody in the store besides me and him. So it wasn't even busy. I offered to help him but he kept making excuses. In the end he told me he would like $120 plus tax for it to be worth his while to take him out. I went to jlaquatics website on the spot and showed him the cost of the fish with them. It was priced at $40. I offered him &60 but he wouldn't do it. I kept asking if it was possible to take him out but he refused. I left the store upset and disappointed. 
Why would you put a fish up for sale and then not sell it cause you dont want to get your hands wet. with these economic hard times and the competition he facing you would think he keeps a customer happy. But this is like holding a candy for a kid and refuse to give it to them. 

Ps:sorry for the rant


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

He sighs and says "no i really dont want to take that one out, going to take me a while with all those rocks".
I would've just left right then and there, and never come back.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Surprised it was an owner and not an employee who had that attitude. Owners are usually more enthusiastic about making a sale.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I totally understand your frustration. I had an issue with a non-fish store recently where the sales associate was completely unreasonable & wouldn't sell me an item ..I'll never step foot in that store again.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

What store was this? I'm guessing puppies and fish?

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

well if you're going to be disappointed, atleast let us know which store it is! so we can avoid it!


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

maybe the price is the key problem. the owner thought he marked a low ball price.


----------



## hamsup (May 23, 2012)

Wow. sorry to hear. What store is this? I'll try avoiding.


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

a fish store owner who doesnt want to get his hands wet??? not much an enthusiast obviously.


----------



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

Name the store, rants about bad service do nothing if the offending party isn't named.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Just not sure if its appreciated by the mods to name the store?


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Tiwaz said:


> Name the store, rants about bad service do nothing if the offending party isn't named.


Exactly. how can we avoid it if we don't know. also the truth is the truth if he doesn't like it, to bad. he should have thought of that before he made himself and his store look bad. that's my 2 cents. Cheers


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> What store was this? I'm guessing puppies and fish?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


I will not AGREE or disagree with this statement.


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

J&L have a nice healthy minatus in stock right now.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I look at the store owner's comment another way, he liked the fish and didn't want to sell it so he made up a very expensive price and an excuse about the rocks. He just wanted to keep the fish for himself


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree with Joseph or...you insulted him by saying you can get it at j&l for 40.00 and offering him 60 when he had already stated his price. Telling a store owner how much you'd give them doesn't go over well. I'd say also if it was a nice fish..and it was worth more..or the store owner invested more than that into it. Then I myself would say I'd rather keep it myself than taken advantage of or bartering . Also if it was in a tank with alot of rock ...why undo a whole tank to sell a fish at a low price.
There's always two sides to every story.
I've been on the end of people trying to get me down in price..then not want to pay taxes on top .
I've said the same thing...I'll keep the fish if you can get it cheaper elsewhere...go for it.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?jdu5du


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I would have just left at the "I don't want to get my hands wet". I would just laugh, say "Ill go to JnL then" and leave. Honestly? Does he want his business to continue? While its not a good thing to low ball people but if another store in the area is selling at 1/3rd the price you obviously are pricing it too expensive.

In the the case of the owner wanting to keep it for himself, he could have written "display only" like King Eds does...


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

I honestly dont think joker would insult the owner he could get it for lower, as hes a great guy to deal with. doubt it


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> I honestly dont think joker would insult the owner he could get it for lower, as hes a great guy to deal with. doubt it


Tanks baobeizhu for the compliment. Members on this forum know i am a pretty nice guy 

@april. I was very respectful and and just showed him the price cause HE wasnt sure about the actual cost of the fish. He just said $120. I guess he wanted me to pay for his time catching the fish. But i knew it was too much and showed him the average cost of the fish on jlaquatics website. I dont lowball a price if its FAIR. But triple the price seemed very overpriced. We all work hard for our money and i am not willing to throw it out the window. I also run my own business and when my prices seem to high i dont mind explaining why. But i dont make up prices on the spot just because. He can keep the fish but put a sign on it that says not for sale unless you pay triple the price.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Well fine. Triple the price is silly but.. You can't go by j&l prices as they are basically wholesale. They get in volume and direct. Most stores can't sell at their prices . 
Great for
Buyers..


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I went back to the store and the fish was placed in another tank. It also says in big letters "display only"! So i guess some of you were right, he just wanted to keep the fish. Im sure it will be a nice display fish.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm sure he also read the posts!

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ygwtew


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Calm down April. Im not attacking every fishstore in bc. There is many stores that provide excellent service and i also mention that in forums. But its normal im upset if i want to buy a fish and they refuse to sell it. I was willing to pay for it and did not expect miracles or big discounts. Just a fair price. And i hope he reads these posts and learns from it. But i understand you stick up for your fellow colleagues. I respect that.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I am calm lol. I don't stick up for all shops. 
I meant he put it in the Nfs tank as its a good possibility he does read whoever he is. 
Alot of stores who aren't members do read. And maybe they do learn to please more by reading...but also some...refuse to be part of bcaquaria for that reason as they see posts and dog piling posts. Negative posts get alot of attention and alot of hits and posts. some may deserve...some may not. 
Why do I read? I've read for years and I learnt alot of what customers and members want by reading..
Also what they don't like to see etc. 
I've also seen stores criticized terribly. Then they sign on as a sponsor and all of a sudden they are great stores. It's like a following or a secret handshake. 
I have no idea what store it is. So not defending. Just thinking of scenarios . I have fish in my store that are my personal fish. As I don't have any fish at home. I get asked all the time to buy my fish. I have to say...no...mine..I don't have display written on my tanks. My shop is my hobby and I'm quite happy to keep all of them if no one buys them.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?0rqy5p


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> I am calm lol. I don't stick up for all shops.
> I meant he put it in the NfS tank as its a good possibility he does read whoever he is.
> A lot of stores who aren't members do read. And maybe they do learn to please more by reading...but also some...refuse to be part of bcaquaria for that reason as they see posts and dog piling posts. Negative posts get a lot of attention and a lot of hits and posts. some may deserve...some may not.
> Why do I read? I've read for years and I learnt alot of what customers and members want by reading..
> ...


Agreed. Often a fish as a display fish is not priced as it is not for sale. My sharks are a good example, Grouper etc. They are not priced but if someone had a huge aquarium and wanted one I would consider it. Also the next person may not get exactly the same price next time as a lot of time may pass before the question is posed again. IMO if a fish is not posted for sale in what can be interpreted as a display aquarium, it is assumed it is not for sale but hey, never hurts to ask.

Good point on the amount of views of a complaint, like sharks in a frenzy. Everyone seems to love a good roasting. I also could not agree more as to how opinions change once a store becomes a sponsor.......odd.

Love your avatar by the way!

On a side note, wish I had a sponsor rating, not sure where the Mr know it all came from.......


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

would someone please open a decent lfs on the island, i dont care where it is just COME good grief were dry over here, orders from our lfs take forever, in addition it makes me sick thinking of what i have been paying when i look at j&l , or call island pets unlimited .. I get jacked every time, there is only one even close to me island petzone, but scotts new store doesnt really cater to bigger , nastier fish.


come on rastapus, get over here, WILL WORK FOR FISH lol.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Maybe we should dedicate a forum category to the positives we experience in local fish stores.  Im sure there are many. And the reason why members are more forgiving towards sponsors is because they want to support them. Were all a little bca family on here. 
On every forum people share positive experiences and sometimes the negative ones. Just like the fish store owners who got tons of stories about great or annoying customers. 
I did not want to offend anyone but just needed to vent and share. Where else can i do this? 
But i got many good experiences. Just like today at j&l aquatics. 2 people were helping me in a matter of minutes, bagging fish and answering every question. Even got a beautiful healthy carpet anemone from them. (it was not priced on the tank, lol) Now thats a positive comment


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

i wonder if it was that store in Metrotown that tried to sell me $80 torpedo barbs


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

macframalama said:


> would someone please open a decent lfs on the island, i dont care where it is just COME good grief were dry over here, orders from our lfs take forever, in addition it makes me sick thinking of what i have been paying when i look at j&l , or call island pets unlimited .. I get jacked every time, there is only one even close to me island petzone, but scotts new store doesnt really cater to bigger , nastier fish.
> 
> come on rastapus, get over here, WILL WORK FOR FISH lol.


Yup! Prices for Ehein heaters and AquaClear filters were an eye opener for me.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

roshan said:


> i wonder if it was that store in Metrotown that tried to sell me $80 torpedo barbs


Theres a seperate rant thread for that store...


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

Momobobo said:


> Theres a seperate rant thread for that store...


I know it...it was my rant!!


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I hate to add to this but I was in, I think, the same store that Joker had his experience. Took my daughter and son in to check and see what stock they had... In one small tank I saw 2 clown knifes about 8" to 10" and a small 6" aro... I was like oh cool, maybe I do want an aro... Until it turned around and I saw the other side of it... All tore up and missing an eye! I dont know how it was alive... I took a pic but its graphic...

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Graphic photo

.









Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Gross. That poor fish.


----------

